
Amazon/Walmart are in an all-out price war that is terrifying the biggest brands - pgrote
https://www.recode.net/2017/3/30/14831602/amazon-walmart-cpg-grocery-price-war
======
jumpkickhit
While I can understand it's crushing to manufacturers, as consumers we get to
win for a little longer.

I've taken a break from Amazon, and have found more places out there fighting
for my business with equal customer service, and sometimes better prices.

~~~
toomuchtodo
> as consumers we get to win for a little longer.

Quality will be reduced to be sustainable with the pricing pressures being
applied.

All this does is maintain Walmart and Amazon's sales volume, it doesn't bring
consumers consumer excess by getting better products cheaper.

------
w8rbt
I hope Walmart wins. It's one of the last places around here that I can walk
into and interact with an actual person and pay cash. Their online
ordering/store pick-up is awesome too. I also have far fewer concerns about
fake products and scams at Walmart.

~~~
pgrote
I hear you.

My primary concern about Walmart is inventory management. It seems the times
we shop there multiple items in different departments are out of stock.

------
ams6110
I have trouble seeing how the brands don't have the upper hand, ultimately --
at least the big name brands.

Walmart is not going to NOT sell Doritos. And a store brand imitation isn't
going to substitute.

~~~
devwastaken
>Walmart is not going to NOT sell Doritos. And a store brand imitation isn't
going to substitute.

Walmart, with GreatValue have been able to imitate many popular brands en mass
quite well. At the end of the day, people will choose the most convenient
route, its partially why Walmart succeeded in the first place. Even though
they didn't always have what your hometown or small chain store had, they had
something like it, and it was cheaper.

Walmart has the power to replace popular products in their store with their
own products and still draw in the same people in all 2200+ stores across the
U.S. now that's a dystopian thought.

------
sjg007
Please price war major appliances.

~~~
dzdt
Already major appliances are generally crap quality, with a lifespan of 5-8
years as opposed to the 20-30 years obtainable in past decades. I want a
quality war on appliances, not a price war!

~~~
sjg007
Costco needs to take the lead here. But even cheaper is better overall

~~~
sjg007
Or amazon prime could.

------
TheAdamAndChe
I have no sympathy for Walmart. Their anticompetitive behavior led to the
death of thousands if not millions of smaller local businesses. If they
themselves are usurped by a company that uses anticompetitive behavior better,
that's fine by me.

------
robertlagrant
When Amazon starts selling cars, and cuts out the money spent on main dealer
premises and people in suits sat around all day doing very little. That's when
you know the future's here.

~~~
dboreham
Remember that behind those guys sitting around all day in suits, there is
another guy sitting around all day on his boat.

